# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  ερωτηση για ηλιοθερμια και αντλιες θερμοτητας σε μονοκατοικια

## dalai

Σε λιγες μερες μετακομιζουμε και θα ξεκινησω εργασιες ανακαινισης  και σκεφτομουν οτι η γνωμη σας μετραει .Αλλωστε ειμαι ανοιχτος σε νεες ιδεες .
Το σπιτι στο χωριο λοιπον ,ειναι περιπου 100μ^2  και εχει μεγαλη αυλη περιμετρικα (περιπου 3 στρεμματα) .
Οι εργασιες που θα κανω σιγουρα απο ενεργιακης αποψης θα ειναι :
Περιμετρικη μονωση με νταου 10εκ 
Παραθυρα αλλουμινιου 
και ενεργιακο τζακι στο μεσο της οικιας ,οπου με αεραγωγους θα θερμενονται ολα τα σπιτια.

Τωρα περα απο αυτα σκεφτομαι  αλλα δυο τρια πραγματα αλλα με μπερδευει ο λογος κοστους προς αποδωση (αρα αποσβεση)
Για παραδειγμα δεν ξερω αν αντι για καυστηρα πετρελαιου ,θα ηταν καλυτερα μια αντλια θερμοτητας. Ενας καυστηρας θα κοστισει 1500-2000 ευρω ενω μια αντλια θερμοτητας ειδα οτι κοστιζει σχεδον 6000 ευρω. Ειδα και καποια μαρκας midea στη μιση τιμη  αλλα δεν ξερω αν τα εχει λειτουργησει κανεις. Να δωσεις 4000 ευρω περισσοτερα για να γλιτωνεις 300 ευρω το χρονο ειναι πολλα (αν σκεφτεις οτι το τζακι θα ειναι η πρωτη επιλογη θερμοτητας)

Επισης λογω απλας στην αυλη ,σκεφτομαι σοβαρα την ηλιοθερμια  ,αλλα σε ερασιτεχνικη ιδιοκατασκευη. βλεποντας  εδω ειδα πολλα συστηματα σε πραγματικα χαμηλες τιμες ,αλλα η αρχη λειτουργιας του ειναι λιγο περιπλοκη, και ευκολα θα μπορουσα να κανω μια τρυπα στο νερο . Εχει φτιαξει κανεις σας παρομοια κατασκευη .Θα με ενδιεφερε πολυ να μαθω την αποδοση τους

----------


## panayiotis1

Καλησπερα Νικ,
αρχικά, με αυτα που λες οτι θα κάνεις




> _Περιμετρικη μονωση με νταου 10εκ 
> Παραθυρα αλλουμινιου 
> και ενεργιακο τζακι στο μεσο της οικιας ,οπου με αεραγωγους θα θερμενονται ολα τα σπιτια.
> _



είσαι καλυμμένος σε μεγάλο βαθμο. Αν έλεγες οτι θα μονώσεις και τη στέγη σου τόσο καλα, θα ήσουν αψογος.

Αν μπεις στη φάση όμως και για καναλια (αεραγωγους) και για υδραυλικο δίκτυο (αντλία θερμ. ή λεβητας) , τότε κάνεις διπλές δουλιες , ειδικα σε ενα χωρο που είναι καλα μονωμένος. Γιατι δεν κάνεις το τζάκι υδραυλικό (να ζεσταινει νερό δηλαδη) και στο ίδιο δίκτυο νερου να βάλεις και την αντλία σου ή το λέβητα και όταν δεν καις τζακι να παίρνει το εφεδρικό σου συστημα μπροστα. (?) Ετσι θα γλυτωσεις να βλέπεις τους αεραγωγους και να στήνεις διπλο δικτυο. (ειναι και τα € περισσοτερα).

Στα 100 τετραγωνικα, αν οπως λες θα δουλευεις το τζακι σαν βασικό, μια μοναδα 14-20 το πολύ Kw (αντλία θερμ. ) σε καλυπτει, [εχεις και τη δροσούλα σου το καλοκαιρι]. Μονο δε σου εγγυώμαι τη διαφορα τιμών μεταξυ ρευματος και πετρελαιου γιατι δε ξερουμε τι μας επιφαλασσει η ΔΕΗ μας στο μέλλον. Τωρα , εκτος απο το alltherma της Daikin (που νομίζω οτι εχει υπερεκτιμηθει και πολυδιαφημιστει), τα μηχανακια της midea ειναι αξιοπιστα, προσωπικα εβαλα 2 14αρια προσφατα καινουρια, το καλοκαιρι πηγαν πολυ καλα, περιμενω να δω αντιδρασεις και στις χαμηλες θερμοκρασιες. Υπάρχουν ομως μηχανακια πολλα και καλα. (π.χ. LG)

Περι ηλιοθερμίας, πέρα απο το σωτηριο κατασκευασμα που λέγεται ηλιακος θερμοσιφωνας, τα υπολοιπα συστηματα δεν ειναι και τοσο αποδοτικα (τουλαχιστον αυτο υποστηριζουν συναδελφοι μηχανικοι που έχουν ασχοληθει λιγο με το θεμα, εγω δεν εχω κάνει κατι επι του ζητηματος).

----------


## genesis

dalai
Από προσωπική εμπειρία πιστεύω ότι το ενεργειακό τζάκι θα σε καλύψει μάλλον απόλυτα.
Αν θες να έχει και μια εναλλακτική για θέρμανση, ίσως θα ήταν φθηνή και ταυτόχρονα αποδοτική λύση, να εγκαταστήσεις 2 - 3 μικρά κλιματιστικά τελευταίας τεχνολογίας inverter, εν. κλάσης Α.
Πάντως, αφού το έχεις αποφασίσει για το εν. τζάκι, θα σε συμβούλευα να το δεις πρωτα εν λειτουργία και να αποφασίσεις μετά αν χρειάζεσαι κάτι παραπάνω.

Παναγιώτη,
Προτιμώ το τζάκι αερόθερμο και ανεξάρτητο από το υδραυλικό δίκτυο του καλοριφέρ αφού μια ενδεχόμενη βλάβη μπορεί να προκαλέσει πρόβλημα και να μην μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις προσωρινά κανένα από τα δύο. Το αερόθερμο τζάκι δεν θα βγεί "εκτός λειτουργίας" με τίποτα.

Για την ηλιοθερμία,
Οι εφαρμογές που φαίνονται στο site που υποδεικνύει ο Νίκος, μόνο "ερασιτεχνικές" δεν είναι....Είναι πολύ πιο μελετημένες και προσεγμένες από πολλές "επαγγελματικές" εφαρμογές στην Ελλάδα.
Η ηλιοθερμία γενικά είναι μια εξαιρετική λύση για να συμπληρώνει το "κύριο" σύστημα θέρμανσης. Στην Ελλάδα είναι δυστυχώς "άγνωστη λέξη" και έχουν γίνει ελάχιστες εφαρμογές και όχι όλες επιτυχημένες. Η απόδοση μπορεί να φτάσει και το 60% σε ετήσια βάση ανάλογα με την περιοχή και αρκετούς άλλους παράγοντες.

----------


## vasilllis

Σε ζηλευω.
Καταρχην δεν μας λες αν πας στον βορα η στο νοτο.
Νομιζω σε θεμα κοστους σε συμφερει να κοιταξεις γεωθερμια.καποτε που ειχα ασχοληθει  εφτανε τα 20000 για σπιτι.παιζει με αντλια και εκμεταλευται την διαφορα θερμοκρασιας της γης.αυτο παντως.συστηνανε για το πρασινο σπιτι.
Αν εγω παντως πηγαινα σε χωριο το τζακι και τωρα τα pellets που διαφημιζουνε ειναι οι οικονομικοτερη λυση και η πιο φτηνη χρηση.

----------


## panayiotis1

> _Παναγιώτη,
> Προτιμώ το τζάκι αερόθερμο και ανεξάρτητο από το υδραυλικό δίκτυο του καλοριφέρ αφού μια ενδεχόμενη βλάβη μπορεί να προκαλέσει πρόβλημα και να μην μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις προσωρινά κανένα από τα δύο. Το αερόθερμο τζάκι δεν θα βγεί "εκτός λειτουργίας" με τίποτα_.



Κωστα, σκεφτεσαι σωστα. Σκεφτεσαι "γκαβατζωτικα". Απλα, εγω ειμαι λιγο διαφορετικης φιλοσοφιας. Δηλαδη προσπαθω να αποφευγω σε κατοικιες τη θερμανση με αερα και γενικοτερα προτεινω συστηματα που εχω δοκιμασει για να εχω το κεφαλι μου ησυχο. Το θερμοδυναμικο τζακι δεν θα παθει τπτ ποτε, ετσι ειναι, θα δουλευει παντα και μαλιστα θα σε χορταινει ζεστο αερα. Σε ενα ωραιο εστιατοριο θα το εβαζα, σε ενα σπιτι ομως?? Δε ξερω, φοβαμαι για την ξηροτητα του αερα, ισως γιατι ειμαι ευαισθητος εγω, αλλα γενικοτερα το προσεχω.

----------


## dalai

Παναγιώτη η στεγη ειχε σκετη πλακα και περναω κεραμιδια .Επιπλεον οταν θα μονωνο τριγυρω ,θα ριξω και στη στεγη ενα στρωμα νταου (αλλα σχετικα προχειρα).
Κωστα :Το τζακι το εχει και φιλος ,ειναι γερμανικης κατασκευης ,6 εξοδων αεραγογων και η τιμη κατω απο 3000 ευρω. Σχετικα με την ξυροτητα του αερα ,θα προσπαθησω να το αντιμετωπισω με ανακυκλωση 50-50  του αερα καυσης(μισος απο μεσα μισος απο εξω) .Τα κλιματιστικα παντως σιγουρα ξεραίνουν τον αερα πολυ περισσότερο και θελω να τα αποφυγω ειδικα στη θερμανση. Γι' αυτο και ακομη και με αντλια θερμοτητας αν βαλω, θα χρησιμοποιησω παθητικα σωματα .
Βασιλη αμα δωσω 20κ για κλιματισμο ,θα καταστραφω!! Θεωρωντας οτι ειναι επικουρικο συστημα θερμανσης (μαζι με το τζακι) θα κανω αποσσβεση σε 40 χρονια!Η αντλια νερου νερου και πανακριβη ,χωρια τα σκαψιματα κλπ...
Για τα πελλετ που λετε ,παντως θα διαφωνισω .. ,δεν εχω καμοια ορεξη να καθαριζω καυστηρες καθε 3 μερες και να φτιαριζω πελετ,αλλα ειναι εντελως προσωπικη αποψη.Αλλωστε εχωντας το τζακι σαν σχετικα κοπιαστικη πηγη ενεργιας ,θα χρειαστω μια δευτερη ,ευκολη ,ευκολοδουλευτη,και να μπορω να την ενεργοποιω με χρονομετρο ή απομακρισμενα. και αν θελετε να μιλισουμε και για οικονομια, τα πελλετ υποσχονται 50% οικονομια. Οι αντλιες θερμοτητας και κοντα στο 60% πιο οικονομικες, χωρις καθαρισματα,φτιαρισματα,και ετησια σερβις.Καμοια σχεση... ακομη και στο 40% να παει ,παλι θα συμφερει για την ευκολια του

----------


## lepouras

για την σκεπή θα σου πρότεινα πανελ. θα έχεις και μόνωση και θα γλυτώσεις τα σπασμένα κεραμίδια σε περίπτωση χιονιού η παγετού αν η παρτίδα δεν είναι πολύ καλή και έχει πόρους.φεύγει και το χιόνι πιο εύκολα και δεν επιβαρύνεις την πλάκα σου με μεγάλο βάρος.

----------


## -nikos-

[QUOTE=dalai;470836]Παναγιώτη η στεγη ειχε σκετη πλακα και περναω κεραμιδια .Επιπλεον οταν θα μονωνο τριγυρω ,θα ριξω και στη στεγη ενα στρωμα νταου (αλλα σχετικα προχειρα).


Νικο η στεγη ειναι η ψυκτρα του σπιτιου οπως οι ψυκτρες για τα τρανζιστορ
αν κανεις αυτο που θα σου πω θα εχεις 30 % περισωτερη θερμοτητα+οικονομια
οι ''πλακες'' απο τσιμεντο εχουν ενα ιδιομα=να αποροφουν μεγαλες ποσωτητες νερου 
σε ολη την ζωη τους [100χρωνια+]
αν ριξεις ενα κουβα με νερο πανω στην πλακα σου θα εξαφανιστει-αποροφηθει αμεσως.
εφωσον θα βαλεις κεραμιδι να βαλεις οποσδηποτε ασφαλτοπανο η τουλαχιστον μια αναπνεουσα
μεμβρανη, οχι για το ενδεχομενο ''σταξιματος'' αλλα για την αποτροπη
του ανεμου να απαγει την θερμοκρασια της ταρατσας σου που εχει ΑΝΤΛΗΣΕΙ απο 
το σπιτι σου.
και το δευτερο βημα ειναι το βαψιμο της πλακας [ουτε νταου ουτε τιποτα]
με ασφαλτικο βερνικι [παμφθινο ] με μια βουρτσα πισσας.
για το οριστικο σταματιμα της ισαγωγης-εξαγωγης νερου και της γειρανσης που προκαλει αυτο 
γιατι οπως καταλαβενεις το νερο καταλιγει στα σιδερα του μπετου.
-
-
-
οσο για την ηλιοθερμια θα σου πω το εξις =
μια μερα με χιονι η πολυ ψυχρο βορια [απο αυτον που πευτουν τα σαγωνια]
βαλε μεσα απο το μπαμπριζ του αυτοκινητου σου ενα μαυρο πλαστικο [σαν τις σωληνες]
και μετα απο μια ωρα ηλιοφανιας πιαστο με το χερι η μετρισετο με θερμομετρο
και θα δεις ποση ενεργεια παει χαμενη.

----------


## genesis

> Σε ενα ωραιο εστιατοριο θα το εβαζα, σε ενα σπιτι ομως?? Δε ξερω, φοβαμαι για την ξηροτητα του αερα, ισως γιατι ειμαι ευαισθητος εγω, αλλα γενικοτερα το προσεχω



Παναγιώτη, συμπεριλαμβανομένου του δικού μου, έχω υπ' όψιν άλλα δύο σπίτια που έχουν ενεργειακό τζάκι ως κύρια θέρμανση.....η αλήθεια είναι ότι το δικό μου έχει και κανονικά καλοριφέρ, απλά δεν τα χρησιμοποιούμε παρά μόνο πολύ σπάνια.
Κανένα δεν έχει πρόβλημα ξήρανσης του αέρα, τουλάχιστον όχι στον βαθμό που συμβαίνει με τα κλιματιστικά. Ο λόγος (μάλλον) είναι ότι το ενεργειακό τζάκι λειτουργεί με φρέσκο αέρα που εισάγει απ' έξω και η ταχύτητα του αέρα είναι σχετικά χαμηλή (σε σύγκριση με τα κλιματιστικά).

----------


## panayiotis1

Ξερω πολλους που σωθηκαν κυριολεκτικα με χρηση θερμοδυναμικου τζακιου και οι περισσοτεροι εχουν εγκαταστασεις οπως τη δικη σου. Ειχαν το καλοριφερ δηλαδη αρχικά, και μετα εβαλαν το τζακι. Επειδη ο dalai ειπε οτι θα το κατασκευασει τωρα, προτεινα να μην μπλεξει με διπλο δίκτυο.
 Και ναι, σε καθε περιπτωση , αν μπορουμε να βαλουμε νωπό αερα και μαλιστα σε ποσοστο πάνω απο 50-60%, η σχ. υγρασια στο χωρο διατηρειται σε καλα επιπεδα. Και αυτο επειδη το καυσιμο ειναι ξυλο (φθηνό). Σε κεντ. κλιματισμο δεν βαζεις ποτε τοσο νωπο γιατι κοστιζει.





> _για την αποτροπη
> του ανεμου να απαγει την θερμοκρασια της ταρατσας σου που εχει ΑΝΤΛΗΣΕΙ απο 
> το σπιτι σου.
> _



Νικο, τέλεια επεξηγηση.

Και τελος , σχετικα με την ηλιοθερμια, [και ξαναλεω οτι δεν εχω ασχοληθει με το θεμα], πιστευω οτι χρειαζομαστε μεγαλες αποθηκες για να συγκεντρωσουμε τις ποσοτητες ενεργειας που παραγονται κατα την ηλιοφανεια και μεγαλες επιφανειες. Η πηγη (ηλιος) δεν κοστιζει, δε ξερω ομως το χρονο αποσβεσης ενος τετοιου συστηματος.





> _βαλε μεσα απο το μπαμπριζ του αυτοκινητου σου ενα μαυρο πλαστικο [σαν τις σωληνες]
> και μετα απο μια ωρα ηλιοφανιας πιαστο με το χερι η μετρισετο με θερμομετρο
> και θα δεις ποση ενεργεια παει χαμενη._



 Να ήταν μονο αυτο για να δουμε πόση ενεργεια παει χαμενη γυρω μας...

----------

-nikos- (29-10-11)

----------


## dalai

μετα απο ΠΟΛΥ μελετη και  οικονομικες ερευνες αχω καταληξει (οχι οριστηκα) στα εξεις:
Για την ωρα δεν θα βαλω αντλια θερμοτητας Α/Θ . Αν και το θελω πολυ ,ακομη και η πιο φτηνη της αγορας με τα περαστικα ξεπερναει τα 4500€.Οποτε για φετος θα το αναβαλω (αλλα ελπιζω σε πτωση τιμων)
Επειδη ομως θελω να εχω μια εγκατασταση που θα μπορει να βελτιωθει στο μελλον αποφασισα να ριξω τα λεφτα σε επιδαπεδια και δοχειο αδρανειας.
Για την επιδαπεδια βρηκα πολυ καλη τιμη (2800 για 70τμ)  ενω για το δοχειο κιμαινονται στα 1000 ευρω/600λιτρα αν και ψαχνομαι ακομη μηπως βρω κατι καλυτερο (αν ξερει κανεις θα με βοηθουσε)
Τωρα αυτα τα δυο θα ζεστενονται με το τζακι .Το τζακι θα ειναι με νερο και απο εκει θα πηγαινει στο δοχειο αδρανειας.Οτι χρειαζεται θα το καταναλωνει η επιδαπεδια επιτοπου,ενω το περισεμα ενεργειας θα αποθηκευεται για μετα.
Το τζακι το βρηκα 1300 (14kw).
Αν γνωριζει κανεις σας μπορει να μου πει τι αλλο χρειαζομαι με δεδομενο οτι τα νερα χρησης θα τα περνω απο ηλιακο θερμοσυφωνα ?
Εκτος απο τετραοδη κυκλοφορητες και καζανακι για το τζακι στην ταρατσα χρειαζομαι κατι αλλο ? Διαβαζω για boiler ακομη και αν δεν περνω ζεστα νερα χρησης ,καθως και για εξτρα ασφαλεια στο τζακι (αν και ο τζακαςμου ειπε οτι δεν ειναι και τοσο απαραιτητο μια που πηγαινουν σε δοχειο αδρανειας )
Ακομη ειμαι μπερδεμενος και δεν ξερω ποσο θα αυξηθει το κοστος απο μια τετοια εγκατασταση.
Εχει δοκιμασει κανεις σας κατι παρομοιο σε θερμανση.θα φτασει το buffer  των 600ων λιτρων για να εχω θερμανση για 6-8 ωρες ?
please help !

----------


## genesis

Ώπα Νικόλα!...μαζεύτηκαν πολλά...





> ...αποφασισα να ριξω τα λεφτα σε επιδαπεδια και δοχειο αδρανειας







> ...με δεδομενο οτι τα νερα χρησης θα τα περνω απο ηλιακο θερμοσυφωνα ?



Εφόσον κάνεις την ΠΟΛΥ σωστή κίνηση να *επενδύσεις* σε ένα τέτοιο σύστημα, το σωστό θα ήταν να παίρνεις θέρμανση *και* ΖΝΧ από το "δοχείο αδρανείας", το οποίο θα έλεγα να το μεγαλώσεις στα 1000 λίτρα.
Το δοχείο αδρανείας θα έχει ώς "πηγές" το τζάκι (διαφωνώ για τους λόγους που έγραψα νωρίτερα αλλά το προσπερνάμε) και ηλιοθερμικά πάνελ - συλλέκτες που θα μπορείς να βάλεις αργότερα αν θέλεις. 'Ετσι και αλλιώς, τον χειμώνα με συννεφιά, ο ηλιακός θα υπολειτουργεί. Αφού θα ανάβεις το τζάκι για θέρμανση γιατί να μην έχεις και ΖΝΧ?
Λάβε υπόψη ότι θα χρειαστείς 3 - 5 συλλέκτες της τάξης των 2 τετ. μέτρων ο κάθε ένας αλλά τις ημέρες που θα κάνει κρύο και θα υπάρχει και ηλιοφάνεια, η απόδοση του συστήματος θα είναι μεγάλη αφού θα βοηθάει σημαντικά στη θέρμανση του σπιτιού.

Να προβλέψεις να μπει σωληνωση by-pass στο τζάκι ώστε να μπορείς να το απομονώνεις χειροκίνητα αν χρειαστεί. Θεωρώ αυτονόητο ότι θα υπάρχει βαλβίδα εκτόνωσης κοντά στο τζάκι για την περίπτωση βρασμού του νερού.

Υπάρχει ελάχιστη εμπειρία από εφαρμογές σε τέτοια συστήματα και κατά κανόνα οι υδρυλικοί που ασχολούνται με συμβατικά συστήματα θέρμανσης ΔΕΝ έχουν τις απαιτούμενες γνώσεις για να "στήσουν" και να ρυθμίσουν σωστά ένα τέτοιο σύστημα.

----------


## dalai

Εχω πελαγωσει κωστα...
Στον ενα μιλαω για τζακι αλλα δεν ξερει τιποτε απο επιδαπεδια ,στον αλλο ρωταω για boiller ,αλλα δεν ξερει τιποτα για Α/Θ . 
Σκεφτομαι ή να το κανω μονος (και να παρτω και πτυχιο στα θερμουδραυλικα) ή να το δωσω σε μηχανικο (και να πληρωσω) ή να το κανω κατα μερη.Δηλαδη στον ενα να λεω βαλε το τζακι στον αλλο βαλε το μποιλλερ και στον τριτο την επιδαπεδια. Αλλα ετσι δεν θα παρει κανενας ευθυνη για το αποτελεσμα και δεν ειναι σωματα να πεις ενταξει το αλλαζω αμα καει. Η επιδαπεδια αμα σηκωθει καικα!
Να κανω μια ερωτηση: το μποιλλερ (ή τανκ αδρανειας ή buffer) πρεπει να εχει σερμπαντινες για την αναμιξη με το τζακι τα ηλιοθερμικα και την αντλια ? Βρηκα ενα μποιλλερ 1000 λιτρα σε τιμη μικροτερη του 1Κ € αλλα δεν εχει σερμπαντινες.Εχει μονο 4 εισοδους/εξοδους .Η τιμη ειναι  κατω του μισου απο τα buffer  με 2 εναλλακτες. Να το παρω ή δεν ειναι συμβατο με αυτο που θελω να κανω ?

----------


## -nikos-

θα το φτιαξεις μονος σου τελικα ??
αν ναι πρεπει να κανεις σχεδιο εγκαταστασης ωστε να 
συλεξεις τα καταληλα πραγματα.
και πρεπει να ξεκινησεις απο την-τις πηγες θερμοτητας.
το μποιλερ χρειαζεται απαρετητα =υποδοχη ηλεκτρικης αντιστασης και ξεχωριστο κυκλοφωρητη.
την δικη μου θερμανση την εχω κανει μονος μου[βασικα και ολο το σπιτι]

----------


## dalex

στη θεση σου 8α εβαζα πρωτα συνθετικα κουφωματα με ενεργειακα τζαμια και απο τη στιγμη που 8α βαλεις δοχειο αδρανειας θα εβαζα εναν ξυλολεβητα.ψαξτο  το λιγο και μη βιαστεις.ουτε ηλιοθερμια ουτε ενεργειακο  τζακι λογικα 8α χρειαστεις.ασε που τα ξυλα ειναι πολυ φθηνα.

----------


## genesis

> Εχω πελαγωσει κωστα...



Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα.
Είναι ένας από τους λόγους που προτίμησα τζάκι αερόθερμο και ανεξάρτητο από το συμβατικό καλοριφέρ που έχω.
Βέβαια, το καλοριφέρ έχει σχεδόν παροπλιστεί και ανάβει πολύ σπάνια πλέον. Όμως τα δύο συστήματα είναι ανεξάρτητα και ο κάθε τεχνίτης που ανέλαβε το κάθε ένα από αυτά, ξέρει τι πρέπει να κάνει.

Το σύστημα που πρότεινα παραπάνω θεωρώ ότι είναι ένας πολύ καλός συνδυασμός και επιτυγχάνει υψηλό βαθμό απόδοσης, όμως είναι περίπλοκο για τον μέσο όρο των υδραυλικών και τζακάδων.
Νομίζω ότι είναι μονόδρομος να αναλάβει την επίβλεψη και την καθοδήγηση των επιμέρους τεχνιτών ένας μηχανικός που κατέχει το αντικείμενο (και στην πράξη).
Δυστυχώς, και αυτοί είναι λίγοι, αφού αυτά τα συστήματα κάνουν τα πρώτα τους βήματα στην Ελλάδα.

Που φτιάχνεις το σπίτι σου?

----------


## dalai

στην ξανθη. Διαβαζω ασταματητα σχετικα με τα τα θεματα,και η μια απαντηση φερνει το επομενο ερωτημα. Αν φτασω σε ικανοποιητικο επιπεδο αποκωδικοποιησης ειλικρινα θα την κανω μονος μου . 
Αληθεια ποσο κοστιζει να δωσω σε ενα μηχανικο το σκαριφιμα του σπιτιου και να μου σχεδιασει τα υδραυλικα για να τα περασει  υδραυλικος ? αν δεν ειναι πολυ ακριβο να παω να το δωσω να τελειωνω .Μετα απλα θα ψαχνω για την καλυτερη τιμη υλικων και εργατικων...
Ωρες ωρες μου ερχετε να τα παρατισω και να βαλω μια ξυλοσομπα να ηρεμισω,αλλα μετα παλι πείσμωνω πιο πολυ και το περνω παλι απο την αρχη

----------


## dalai

> ....ασε που τα ξυλα ειναι πολυ φθηνα.



 κρατα μικρο καλαθι για αυτο που λες ... θα εκπλαγουμε σε λιγα χρονια...

----------


## spyropap

Πολλοί αναρωτιούνται πια είναι η καλύτερη λύση για σύστημα θέρμανσης.
Είναι καλό το υδραυλικό σύστημα ή καλύτερο το σύστημα θερμού αέρα;

Κάποιοι το σκέφτονται ακόμα και τώρα που έπιασαν κρύα και θερμαίνονται με την ηλεκτρική μέθοδο.
Οι καλύτεροι είναι αυτοί που προνόησαν να έχουν έτοιμα κομμένα ξύλα, μερικούς τόνους 
στοιβαγμένους και σκεπασμένους στην αυλή και προσανάμματα στην αποθήκη τους.
Να γιατί δεν γράφω πολύ συχνά εδώ, συνέχεια κάτι κόβω-καίω..

Για τον θερμό αέρα που μπορεί να προσφέρει δωρεάν ο ήλιος έχουμε γράψει ξανά στο παρελθόν.
Έχουμε παρουσιάσει σε άλλο θέμα και ο Ταξιδευτής και εγώ πληροφορίες σχετικές.
Ακόμα μια φορά ας τα δείξουμε μήπως και ενδιαφερθεί κάποιος.

Η κατασκευή τέτοιων συστημάτων προϋποθέτει όρεξη και ευνοϊκές συνθήκες εργασίας.
Με τον νέο χρόνο λοιπόν μπορείτε ίσως οι πιο ικανοί να κατασκευάσετε και να εφαρμόσετε με 
επιτυχία ένα αυτοσχέδιο σύστημα θέρμανσης θερμού αέρα ή υδραυλικό.

Πιστεύω ότι το σύστημα θερμού αέρα προσφέρει απλότητα στην κατασκευή και με την χρήση 
επαγωγικών κινητήρων εξαερισμού είναι το πιο συμφέρον ενεργειακά.
Έτσι όταν θα φτιάξετε μόνοι ή με μαραγκό τους συλλέκτες και θα τροφοδοτείτε έναν χώρο 
με θερμό αέρα που θα στέλνει ένα dc fan ανεμιστήρας με ελάχιστη κατανάλωση, θα έχετε όφελος.

Εγώ δεν έκανα ακόμα αυτό –αν και θα το κάνω. Έκανα όμως κάτι.
Βρήκα έναν συλλέκτη από χαλασμένο ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνο τον οποίο μάζεψα και κάποια στιγμή θα το στήσω και θα του βάζω αέρα που θα μπαίνει μέσα στο σπίτι. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPwU4...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KL35Z4_VFs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVsYV...eature=related
http://fieldlines.com/board/index.php?topic=145914.0

----------


## genesis

Νίκο, ο "καλός" μηχανικός ΔΕΝ έχει τις πρακτικές γνώσεις του καλού και έμπειρου υδραυλικού, ούτε αυτές του καλού και έμπειρου τζακά.
Ιδανικά τους χρειάζεσαι όλους!

Νομίζω όμως ότι ένας καλός και κυρίως *συνεργάσιμος* μηχανικός με καλή θεωρητική γνώση μπορεί να σε γλυτώσει τουλάχιστον από "χοντράδες" που δεν μαζεύονται μετά.
Επίσης, θεωρώ ότι έχεις ήδη ένα πολύ καλό επίπεδο γνώσεων στο θέμα ώστε να μπορείς να διακρίνεις ποιος από τους υποψήφιους τεχνίτες / μηχανικούς "το έχει" ή όχι.
Όπως είπα όμως πριν, ίσως είναι σημαντικότερο από το να "το έχει", να έχει την διάθεση να ασχοληθεί και να το ψάξει, αφού έτσι και αλλιώς είναι λιγοι αυτοί που έχουν πραγματική εμπειρία από τέτοιες εφαρμογές.

----------


## genesis

Σπύρο,
Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο ζηλεύω όσους έχουν τα *3 "Χ"*  :Rolleyes: ......*Χώρος, Χρόνος, Χρήμα*!!!!, και έχουν την δυνατότητα να ασχολούνται με τόσο ενδιαφέροντα παιχνίδια.
Είναι τα απαραίτητα συστατικά για να ασχοληθείς με οτιδήποτε.....χρειάζεσαι τουλάχιστον 2 από αυτά!
Στο παρελθόν, κατά καιρούς είχα 2 ή ακόμη και τα 3 διαθέσιμα αλλά - δυστυχώς - όχι πλέον.... :Sad: .....ελπίζω όμως ότι θα αλλάξουν τα πράγματα στο μέλλον.

Οι εφαρμογές που προτείνεις έχουν εντυπωσιακά αποτελέσματα αλλά απευθύνονται στον χομπίστα που θέλει να ασχοληθεί και έχει τα παραπάνω "προαπαιτούμενα".
Ο Νίκος (απ' όσο μπορώ να καταλάβω) ενδιαφέρεται για ένα σύστημα θέρμανσης με πιο "ελεγχόμενη" και "αξιόπιστη" συμπεριφορά.
Το αποτέλεσμα θα πρέπει να είναι συγκεκριμένο και αποδοτικό....δεν μπορεί να είναι αμφίβολο.
Το σύστημα που έχει στο μυαλό του είναι ήδη πρωτοποριακό για τα Ελληνικά δεδομένα και ο ρόλος του μελετητή / εγκαταστάτη είναι να περιορίσει τους αστάθμητους παράγοντες και να κάνει το σύστημα προβλέψιμο, φιλικό και εύκολο στην χρήση (στον απλό, "μη ειδικό" χρήστη), αξιόπιστο (όπως θα ήταν ένα συμβατικό σύστημα θέρμανσης το οποίο χρειάζεται συντήρηση μία φορά τον χρόνο), αποδοτικό και με χαμηλά λειτουργικά έξοδα.

----------


## spyropap

> πόσο ζηλεύω όσους έχουν τα *3 "Χ"* ......*Χώρος, Χρόνος, Χρήμα*!!!!, και έχουν την δυνατότητα να ασχολούνται με τόσο ενδιαφέροντα παιχνίδια.



Κώστα σε εκτιμώ γιατί οι απαντήσεις σου είναι ορθές και επαγγελματικές. 
Αυτά τα τρία Χ που αναφέρεις (όπως ΧΧΧ) μπορούν όλοι να τα έχουν αφού είναι σε αφθονία –όπως η ελεύθερη ενέργεια. Το πρόβλημα είναι στο να τα διακρίνεις και να τα κατανοήσεις.

Ο Χώρος είναι αγαθό εν αφθονία. Πρέπει να αισθάνεσαι μικροσκοπικός, απειροελάχιστος μέσα στο σύμπαν. Δεν σου φθάνει ο χώρος δωματίου για αυτό που θέλεις, βγες έξω.

Ο Χρόνος είναι πολύ σχετικός. Τον χρόνο μετρούν οι άνθρωποι. Πολλά παρανοϊκά κάνουν οι άνθρωποι..
Χρήσιμη η μέτρηση του χρόνου αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος εάν το επιθυμητό είναι περισσότερος χρόνος, λιγότερος χρόνος ή ακόμα καλύτερα καθόλου χρόνος όπως εκμηδένισης της απόστασης από το σημείο Α στο Β ώστε το Α=Β…

Το Χρήμα πολλοί μίσησαν αλλά όλοι τα παίρνουν και τα έπαιρναν.
Το Χρήμα είναι χρήσιμο εργαλείο και βέβαια υπάρχει σε αφθονία. Αλήθεια είναι λεφτά υπάρχουν –όχι όμως στις τσέπες σας..
Σου λείπουν χρήματα; Τύπωσε χρήμα να έχεις..
Δεν μπορείς να τυπώσεις; Βγες έξω και κυνήγα το χρήμα για να ζεσταθείς με την κίνηση J Energy By Motion καλό ε;
Όταν θα δίνεις χρήμα αλλά κανείς δεν θα σου δίνει ψωμί, τι θα το κάνεις;

Και τα 3Χ τα έχουμε σε αφθονία αλλά δεν τα εκτιμούμε επειδή τα έχουμε και εάν μας λείψουν δεν θα χαθεί ο κόσμος.
Τα ΧΧΧ σου εύχομαι να έχεις αφού τα θέλεις. Εγώ θέλω Τύχη, Υγεία και Χαρά (ΤΥΧ) που εύχομαι σε όλους.

Επιμένω και προτείνω ξανά την εφαρμογή θέρμανσης με ζεστό αέρα όπως αυτά που έδειξα στο #20.
Είναι η επιλογή μου. Θα το προχωρήσω και του χρόνου θα κάνω έτσι και εγώ.

Αποδοτικό και με ελάχιστα έξοδα είναι γιατί να μην το κάνετε;
Αυτοί που μέτρησαν και είδαν έξοδο αέρα στους 72 βαθμούς είναι χαζοί που ζεσταίνονται από τον Ήλιο;
http://fieldlines.com/board/index.php?topic=145914.0

----------


## genesis

Σπύρο, με την 1η ευκαιρία θα συζητήσουμε τα θέματα που αναφέρεις σε φιλοσοφικό επίπεδο, πίνοντας το καφεδάκι μας ή τα σχετικά τσίπουρα....εδώ θα ήθελα να είμαι λίγο πιο "πρακτικός"  :Rolleyes: 

Εννοείται ότι η υγεία είναι μακράν το σημαντικότερο αγαθό.
Τα ΧΧΧ τα χρειαζόμαστε απλώς για να κάνουμε άνετα τα χόμπυ μας...

----------


## -nikos-

ο καζατζακης ειπε = ''αν κατι δεν το απεκτισες ειναι γιατι δεν το θελησες αρκετα''
χρειαζωμαστε απαρετητα τα ΤΥΧ για να κυνηγησουμε τα ΧΧΧ 
η προσωπικη μου πειρα ετσι μου λεει.

----------


## taxideytis

αλλά...όταν δεν έχει ήλιο; ... τέλος πάντων εξαρτάται απο την περιοχή...ξέρετε μιλάω για εκείνες τις ατελείωτες ημέρες του χειμώνα που η συνεφιά και το ψιλόβροχο δεν έχουν τελειωμό....

Πιστευω οτι κάποιος πρέπει να ξεκινήσει απο ένα μεγάλο μπόιλερ. Εκεί θα καταλήγουν όλα. Και απο εκεί θα θερμαίνεσαι η θα ψύχεσαι αναλογα με την εποχή. Πιστευω οτι το σύστημα που περιγράφεται στο http://fieldlines.com/board/index.php?topic=145914.0 είναι τέλειο(απο το ποστ του Σπύρου)
. Μπορεί να τοποθετηθεί ακόμα και σε διαμερίσματα στο μπαλκόνι σε οποιοδήποτε εξωτερικό τοίχο για όλες τις χειμωνιάτικες ηλιόλουστε ημέρες...άρα στην χώρα μας πάρα πολλές...και ειδικά σε αστικές νότιες περιοχές...

Πιστευω οτι στην εποχές  που έρχονται δεν πρέπει να έχουμε μια μόνο πηγή θερμότητας γαι τον χειμώνα αλλά πρέπει να ψαχτούμε λιγάκι. Υπεραμύνομαι των pellet, διότι πιστευω οτι έιναι το ευκολο καυσιμο του μέλλοντος -σε άλλο θέμα αλλά 'ντάξει εδώ τι να πάω πέρα δώθε- και βασικά μπορούμε να το κατασκευάσουμε μόνοι μας απο υποπροιόντα ξύλου, υπολείμματα καλλιεργιών (καλαμποκι, σιτηρά), και ακόμα καλιέργειες ειδικά γι' αυτό τον σκοπό...

Το ξύλο θα ακριβύνει δυστυχώς και δεν πρέπει να καταστρέψουμε την χώρα μας...πήγα κάποτε σε μιά Αλβανία αποψιλωμένη κυριολεκτικά, και ειλικρινά δεν θέλω να γίνουμε έτσι κάποτε...Και το βασικό έιναι να κάνουμε κάτι φθηνό και δικό μας...

----------


## dalai

επιστρεφω μετα απο αρκετους μηνες στο θεμα με νεα δεδομενα και νεα ερωτηματα.
η κατασταση εχει ως εξεις . Μεχρι τωρα αλλαξα τα κουφωματα με πλαστικα ενεργιακα σε συνδιασμο με διπλο τζαμι με φιλμ και αργκον. Γενικα απο ενεργιακης αποψης ηταν ο,τι καλυτερο κυκλοφορει.
Περασα ενδοδαπεδια ,υπερδιαστασιοποιημενη ωστε να μπορω να δουλευω οσο χαμηλοτερα γινετε τη θερμοκρασια  νερου.
Μονωσα τη ταρατσα με 3εκ φιβραντ και κατοπιν κεραμειδια .
Τωρα μου μενει η μονωση του τοιχου με 10εκ fibran και φυσικα ο λεβητας.
Τελικα μετα απο πολυ περισυλογη κατελυξα στα εξης . Σαν αμεση πηγη θερμοτητας ,οικονομικη ,και παντα διαθεσιμη  διαλεξα αντλια θερμοτητας.
Σαν δευτερη πηγη θερμοτητας  ,οχι παντα διαθεσιμη αλλα ακομη πιο οικονομικη ,θα  βαλω τζακι νερου ή ξυλολεβητα  (με tunk  φυσικα)  αλλα αυτο του χρονου(money issues)
Και οταν θα ηρεμισω θα παιξω με ηλιοθερμια .
Το ερωτημα μου ειναι η επιλογη της αντλιας θερμοτητας. Με δεδομενο οτι χρειαζομαι μια αντλια 8ΚW   εχετε καποια προταση  να μου κανετε,? Εχω δει εως τωρα μια mitsubishi (5.500) mia daikin (5200) kai μια  daikιn παλι αλλα οχι ινβερτερ  sta 4100. 
Αν καποιος απο εσας εχει δοκιμασει κατι θα με βοηθουσε πολυ με την εμπειρια του .

----------


## Nemmesis

Daikin με κλειστα τα ματια... εχω δει περασμενο μηχανημα στο τσοτιλι και οι ανθρωποι ειναι ευχαριστημενοι... αλλα να σε ρωτησω κατι... θελω να μου δωσεις τον κωδικο μοντελου απο την αντλια θερμοτητας της daikin που λες οτι δεν ειναι inverter...ρωταω γιατι δεν βγαζει η daikin οχι inverter μηχανημα (πλεον σχεδον ουτε σπλιτακια δεν εχει non ινβερτερ)... μηπως ειναι καμια gree αντλια που λενε οτι εχουν συνεργασια με την daikin? εμενα αυτο μου φαινεται μουφα...

----------


## dalai

εσω/εξω : ERLQ008BBV3 / EKHBX008BB6V3

----------


## picdev

συγγνώμη για το off topic , dalai μπορείς να γράψεις 2 πραγματα για το fibran? 
κοστος και σύγγριση με το νταου , που νομίζω οτι ειναι το κλασικό μονωτικό

----------


## dalai

> συγγνώμη για το off topic , dalai μπορείς να γράψεις 2 πραγματα για το fibran? 
> κοστος και σύγγριση με το νταου , που νομίζω οτι ειναι το κλασικό μονωτικό



SORRY  Δεν εχω ασχοληθει ακομη με το θεμα . Δεν νομιζω οτι εχουν ιδιετερες διαφορες αφου και τα δυο εξιλαισμενη πολυεστερινη ειναι .Απλος αλλαζει η μαρκα (νταου και φιμπραντ ειναι μαρκες) Δες τα datasheet τους apo ta site τους

----------


## dalai

επανερχομαι στο θεμα με νεοτερα
Στο σπιτι εγκατασταθηκε η μονωση 10εκατοστων και η αντλια θερμοτητας της daikin  8KWatt (η ακριβη εκδοση)
Τα θερμαντικα αποτελεσματα ειναι πολυ ικανοποιητικα .Απο θεμα καταναλωσης εχω ενα θεμα αλλα ειμαι σε επικοινωνια με την dakin  για να δουμε τι φταει . Σε 10 μερες το μηχανημα μου λεει οτι εκαψα 150 KWh  και παρηγαγα  300KWh . Με εξωτερικες θερμοκρασιες 7 C  τα νουμερα αυτα δεν ειναι καθολου καλα και περιμενω απαντηση .Πιθανον μου λενε οτι δεν μετραει καποιο μεγεθος καλα .Θα δουμε. Εγω για αρχη παντω θα βαλω ενα μετρητη στο ρευμα . 2,5 ευρω την μερα μου φαινονται πολλα παντως

----------


## vasilllis

> επανερχομαι στο θεμα με νεοτερα
> Στο σπιτι εγκατασταθηκε η μονωση 10εκατοστων και η αντλια θερμοτητας της daikin  8KWatt (η ακριβη εκδοση)
> Τα θερμαντικα αποτελεσματα ειναι πολυ ικανοποιητικα .Απο θεμα καταναλωσης εχω ενα θεμα αλλα ειμαι σε επικοινωνια με την dakin  για να δουμε τι φταει . Σε 10 μερες το μηχανημα μου λεει οτι εκαψα 150 KWh  και παρηγαγα  300KWh . Με εξωτερικες θερμοκρασιες 7 C  τα νουμερα αυτα δεν ειναι καθολου καλα και περιμενω απαντηση .Πιθανον μου λενε οτι δεν μετραει καποιο μεγεθος καλα .Θα δουμε. Εγω για αρχη παντω θα βαλω ενα μετρητη στο ρευμα . 2,5 ευρω την μερα μου φαινονται πολλα παντως



ειναι δικο της ο μετρητης?? η εχει μπει καποιος ξεχωριστος?

----------


## ioannistsi

> Σε λιγες μερες μετακομιζουμε και θα ξεκινησω εργασιες ανακαινισης  και σκεφτομουν οτι η γνωμη σας μετραει .Αλλωστε ειμαι ανοιχτος σε νεες ιδεες .
> Το σπιτι στο χωριο λοιπον ,ειναι περιπου 100μ^2  και εχει μεγαλη αυλη περιμετρικα (περιπου 3 στρεμματα) .
> Οι εργασιες που θα κανω σιγουρα απο ενεργιακης αποψης θα ειναι :
> *Περιμετρικη μονωση με νταου 10εκ* 
> Παραθυρα αλλουμινιου 
> και ενεργιακο τζακι στο μεσο της οικιας ,οπου με αεραγωγους θα θερμενονται ολα τα σπιτια.
> 
> Τωρα περα απο αυτα σκεφτομαι  αλλα δυο τρια πραγματα αλλα με μπερδευει ο λογος κοστους προς αποδωση (αρα αποσβεση)
> Για παραδειγμα δεν ξερω αν αντι για καυστηρα πετρελαιου ,θα ηταν καλυτερα μια αντλια θερμοτητας. Ενας καυστηρας θα κοστισει 1500-2000 ευρω ενω μια αντλια θερμοτητας ειδα οτι κοστιζει σχεδον 6000 ευρω. Ειδα και καποια μαρκας midea στη μιση τιμη  αλλα δεν ξερω αν τα εχει λειτουργησει κανεις. Να δωσεις 4000 ευρω περισσοτερα για να γλιτωνεις 300 ευρω το χρονο ειναι πολλα (αν σκεφτεις οτι το τζακι θα ειναι η πρωτη επιλογη θερμοτητας)
> ...



Τι ειναι το νταου???

----------


## dalai

νταου ειναι μια απο τις πολλες μαρκες εξυλεασμενης πολυεστερινης. Χαρην συντομιας τα λεμε νταου. (οπως λεμε τζιπ τα του ειδους αυτοκινητα).
Ναι εχει μετρητη πανω δικο της αλλα λεει οτι νανε. Εβαλα τελικα εξωτερικο μετρητη  (20 ευρω) και ειδα τι πραγματικα καιω. Σε 5 μερες εκαψα 85 KWh  ή αλλιως 17  KWh ανα ημερα  .Αυτο σε χρηματα (με 0.16 ευρω η κιλοβατωρα ) ειναι 2.72 ευρω/24ωρο. Ειναι πολυ καλα για 80τ.μ. σπιτι .συναγωνιζομαι τι τιμη του ξυλου. Οι μερες βεβαια ηταν μετριες (7C βαθμοι το απογευμα) αλλα συγουρα ειναι πολυ οικονομικο.

----------


## briko

ένα πράγμα που δεν ξέρουν δεν ξέρουν οι πολλοί και το κρύβουν οι ειδικοί είναι ότι κάτω από 5-7 βαθμούς δεν δουλεύει η αντλία θερμότητας άλλα αντιστάσεις !!!!! 
Γιαυτό και οι αυξημένες καταναλώσεις στη βόρεια Ελλάδα σε σχέση με την νότιο.

----------


## dalai

διαφωνω εντονως αγαπητε.Εχουμε πιασει και μειον σε θερμοκρασιεσ (μεχρι και -2 ) και δεν εχουν αναψει οι αντιστασεις .
Οι αντιστασεις θα αναψουν οταν το ισοζιγιο ειναι αρνητικο.Αλλα η αντλια μου  ηδη στους 0 βαθμους δουλευει στη μιση ισχη.
Εν παση περιπτωση μεγαλες κουβεντες δεν θελω να λεω... καιρος γαρ εγκυς και μαλιστα πολυ κρυος.Θα δουμε
Παντως 3 ευρω τη μερα καθε αλλο παρα πολλα ειναι.
Υ.Γ. ξεχασα να αλλαξω τη τοποθεσια μου που ειναι ξανθη πλεον

----------


## picdev

γιατί η αντλία θερμότητας έχει και αντιστάσεις?
Πόσο έχει αυτό το σύστημα ?

----------


## dalai

ναι .ουσιαστικα ειναι ενα aircontition 28000 btu kai  μαζι δυο αντιστασεις των 3KW  η καθε μια.Αν δεν τα καταφερει να ζεστανει η αντλια τοτε κουμπωνουν οι αντιστασεις.
Το κοστος ειναι 5000 ευρω αλλα υπαρχουν και πιο φτηνα στο εμποριο

----------


## picdev

μόνο 5000ε? καλή τιμή είναι, τα 28000 btu πόσες θερμίδες είναι? θέλω να δω τη σχέση του με το καυστήρα, αλλά προφανώς δεν έχει σχέση,
είναι και inverter έτσι?

----------


## tsimpidas

dalai [Νικο] καλημέρα,

μπορούμε να δούμε την αντλία θερμότητας και την εγκατάσταση της αν δεν σου είναι πρόβλημα ?[φώτο κλπ]

με ενδιαφέρει, :Smile:

----------


## vasilllis

picdev: ψαξε για μετατροπεα ισχυος στο γκουγκλε και θα βρεις ποσες θερμιδες ειναι.
dalai.μας ειπες ποσο καις την ημερα,πες μας ομως και τη θερμικη αποδοση εχεις.το cop που αναφερουν τελικα ποσο ειναι;

----------


## briko

> διαφωνω εντονως αγαπητε.



επειδή εχω μιλήσει με τους κεντρικούς αντιπροσώπους της daikin ( Αθήνα ) επέτρεψε μου να εχω μια μικρή αμφιβολία

----------


## dalai

> dalai [Νικο] καλημέρα,
> 
> μπορούμε να δούμε την αντλία θερμότητας και την εγκατάσταση της αν δεν σου είναι πρόβλημα ?[φώτο κλπ]
> 
> με ενδιαφέρει,



κοιτα δεν εχει και πολλα να δεις  .Απο εξω ειναι σαν ενα απλο κλιματιστικο με ενα ανεμιστιρα .
απο μεσα ειναι ενα απλο κουτι δεν βλεπεις τιποτα.
Αυτη η φωτο ειναι ευκαιρη απο την ημερα της εγκαταστασης.Δεν εχουν περαστει απλως οι εισαγωγες νερου κρυο ζεστο προς το συλλεκτη.

για αποδωσεις κλπ δεν θελω να πω κατι και μετα να ειναι χαζομαρα. ΕΓω με το μυαλο μου ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ μπακαλιστικα υπολογιζω οτι χρειαζομαι 3500 watt θερμανσης στου 0 βαθμους. το μηχανιμα εκει καει μια KWh ανα ωρα. Θα απαντησω με στοιχεια σε αυτο οταν διορθωθει ο θερμιδομετριτης και το κιλοβατομετρο του μηχανηματος .

briko  δεν μπορω να μαλωσω μαζι σου γιατι ο καθε ενας εχει τις δικες του εμπιριες .εσενα σου τα λενε οι ειδικοι , εγω βλεπω το μηχανιμα το ιδιο ,αλλα σε συγκεκριμενες συνθηκες λειτουργιας που μπορει να μην ισχυει για ολους. Στην τελικη ομως εμενα η τσεπη μου με καιει ,οποτε ειμαι ευχαριστιμενος  :Smile:  
PB240006.JPG

----------


## dalai

Επανερχομαι για να δωσω και καποιες μετρησεις . Κατ αρχην το σπιτι ειναι να παρει πιστοιητικο μονωσης κλασης Γ ,που για τα ελληνικα δεδομενα θεωρητε αριστα μονωμενο (Η κλαση Α απαιτει 20εκ μονωση και τριπλα τζαμια!)
Εν παση περιπτωση οι καταναλωσεις μου για τις 30 μερες που περασαν ηταν 530KWh . Με αλλα λογια 17,7 KWh/μερα και με 0.16 ευρω η κιλ/ρα  2,82 ευρω/μερα  ή 85ευρω/μηνα 
Το σπιτι ηταν συνεχεια στους 23C και δεν το εκλεισα καμια μερα

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Νίκο πως τα πας με τη αντλία θερμότητας, κάποια στιγμή να τα πούμε από κοντά,σου έστειλα και π.μ.

----------


## dalai

αυτο το μηνα εκαψα 510 ΚWh ητη 81 ευρω

----------


## vasilllis

> αυτο το μηνα εκαψα 510 ΚWh ητη 81 ευρω



Αφου μπαινεις στον κοπο να μας πληροφορεις για την πορεια χρησης της αντλιας(σε ευχαριστουμε-ειναι αρκετα χρησιμο για καποιον ποθ δεν εχει κασταλαξει ακομα)περιεγραψε μας λιγο το σπιτι ,τις προηγουμενες χρεωσεις που πληρωνες με τι ζεσταινοσουν και βεβαια περα απο την αντλια τι εργασιες -μονωσεις εκανες?
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## dalai

> Αφου μπαινεις στον κοπο να μας πληροφορεις για την πορεια χρησης της αντλιας(σε ευχαριστουμε-ειναι αρκετα χρησιμο για καποιον ποθ δεν εχει κασταλαξει ακομα)περιεγραψε μας λιγο το σπιτι ,τις προηγουμενες χρεωσεις που πληρωνες με τι ζεσταινοσουν και βεβαια περα απο την αντλια τι εργασιες -μονωσεις εκανες?
> Ευχαριστω.



Tα εχω γραψει πολλες φορες αλλα ειδικα για εσενα να τα ξαναγραψω
Σπιτι μονοκατοικια στη ξανθη ,εκθτεθιμενο απο παντου ,90 τ.μ. μικτα, 80 καθαρα(χωρις τους τοιχους).Κατασκευη 1979
Εγινε μονωση 3 εκ στη ταρατσα και περαστικε  και κεραμιδι
Εγινε μονωση 10 εκ στους τοιχους
μπηκαν πλαστικα κουφωματα με διπλο τζαμι και argon
μπηκε μονωση 2εκ στο πατωμα και απο πανω της ενδοδαπεδια θερμανση
η αντλια ειναι μια daikin 8 , με 6,7kw αποδειδωμενα στη θερμανση
Το σπιτι πριν απλα δεν θερμενονταν.Εμενε η γιιαγια και ζεστενε μονο ενα δωματιο με ξυλο.

----------

vasilllis (05-02-13)

----------


## dalai

Log: απο 3/10/2013  εως και σημερα 24/2/13 εκαψα  1250ΚWh σε ενα πολυ ηπιο κατα τα αλλα χειμωνα εως τωρα.
αυτο σημαινει χοντρικα  253 € (με 0.22€/kwh) συνολικα   ή 50€/μηνα  ή  8,2Kwh/mera 
Η αληθεια ειναι οτι τις δυσκολες μερες καιει 20KWh/μερα αλλα φετος ηταν πολυ λιγες,γιαυτο και τοσο μικρος λογαριασμος 
Υ.Γ. Οσο και μικρο να ειναι το ρευμα που καιει η αντλια , ποναει πολυ οταν ερχετε μαζι με τις αλλες καταναλωσεις, το χαρατσι,το φπα,το εεταμ ,τα τελη  δημου, τα "τελη δεν τελη θα πληρωσει" κλπ κλπ

----------

antonis_p (25-02-14)

----------

